

BCI: Emotiv Insight - Rhapso
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tanttle/emotiv-insight-optimize-your-brain-fitness-and-per

======
mondras
Building on top of this sounds interesting.

------
rikelmens
In for one with access to the SDK.

